# Roscoe Raceway 2013/2014 Season Layout



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

78' per lane. Equal lane lengths. Opening night is 9/21. We've got 10 racers for this event so we'll run a total of 20 races. Everyone races 8 times -- twice in each lane. I supply the race schedule and all 80 cars, with each racer randomly assigned a shoebox of eight cars at the start of the night. "Races" are made up of three parts -- 10 laps of practice then 2 laps of time trials with the fast time scoring 3 points and second fastest scoring 1 point. Race winner scores 7, 2nd gets 5, third 3, and last gets 1. The first 10 races (TJets and X-Tractions) are 15 laps and the last 10 races (a variety of inline motor chassis cars) are 25 laps. We'll start with pizza and practice around 5:30 and the first race will be around 6:30. We'll finish up around 10:30 or so.

Thanks again to everyone on this forum who's shared their slot car knowledge over the years. You've been a great help to me in getting my cars and track prepared so I can share this great hobby. I'm sure we'll have another fun season. Cheers!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like a fast course. The over lapped dogbone configurations have always been my favorite track plan.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Very cool track!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Man I wish I lived a tad closer to you.That looks like a sweet track to run.Sounds like a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

TK that track looks sweet and fast.

Good Luck with the race.



Rob


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thats bad azz!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

TK, that is a fantastic layout! Looks very fast with lovely fast sweeping turnarounds at each end. I like how you brought over your face-to-face racing concept with the control stations on either side. It must be wonderful to race on.


----------



## lissaabostonn (Dec 17, 2013)

TK, that is a fantastic layout! Looks very fast with lovely fast sweeping turnarounds at each end. I like how you brought over your face-to-face racing concept with the control stations on either side.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Lissa, you took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cool track TK, looks to be very fast with those long straightaways. Always a fan of tracks that change levels.

Boosted


----------

